# Landed Almost 40 steelhead on Friday



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

On Friday I landed 35+ steelhead in about 6 hours. I lost count at some point but know I was between 35-39 fish landed. I Caught double digits off two different holes, 12 off one and 10 off another, multiple times I caught fish on 3-5 consecutive casts. Bite was on fire!!! I talked to an older guy in the parking lot who said he caught over 50 before I even had a chance to say how many I caught. Talked to several people who also had 8-12 fish, It was a day to remember. I live less then 10 minutes from this system and I’ve been fishing it for about 14 years and this was the best day that I’ve had on it, with many 10-20+ fish days off it previously. I will be moving out of state in May so this is my last season fishing Steelhead alley, might visit and try it once a year or so but won’t have nearly as much time to fish it. Goodluck everyone stay warm!


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

That's awesome! Went out with an older friend a week and a half ago and we both got skunked. Only got a couple hours in, he was having some line issues and I was frustrated with ice flows. I think a couple hours later and we would have been good but it was nice to be out regardless. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

If you put the camera away you might have hit 50. Lol


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Kids a beast !


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

thats awesome bud, you always have some great pics and stories. wish i could have went out with ya sometime sure it would be a blast lol sorry that your moving but send pics of your new watering hole hahaha see ya


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Good luck on your move and thanks for leaving some steelhead for us mortals.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Awesome work. Hopefully you're moving to a fishy state. If you need anyone to take care of that "system" you're by I'm pretty good at keeping my mouth shut and reserving it for ya when you come back and visit


----------



## dfuftrall (May 6, 2017)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> On Friday I landed 35+ steelhead in about 6 hours. I lost count at some point but know I was between 35-39 fish landed. I Caught double digits off two different holes, 12 off one and 10 off another, multiple times I caught fish on 3-5 consecutive casts. Bite was on fire!!! I talked to an older guy in the parking lot who said he caught over 50 before I even had a chance to say how many I caught. Talked to several people who also had 8-12 fish, It was a day to remember. I live less then 10 minutes from this system and I’ve been fishing it for about 14 years and this was the best day that I’ve had on it, with many 10-20+ fish days off it previously. I will be moving out of state in May so this is my last season fishing Steelhead alley, might visit and try it once a year or so but won’t have nearly as much time to fish it. Goodluck everyone stay warm!


----------



## dfuftrall (May 6, 2017)

Sorry to hear you are moving. I went Saturday with a friend of mine and we had a crazy amazing day also. I caught 17 and other guy caught 19. Best of luck to you and thank you for sharing all your knowledge. I’m a newbie and have learned a lot from people like you. Thank you!!


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Dfuftrail, is your friend Dave?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> On Friday I landed 35+ steelhead in about 6 hours. I lost count at some point but know I was between 35-39 fish landed. I Caught double digits off two different holes, 12 off one and 10 off another, multiple times I caught fish on 3-5 consecutive casts. Bite was on fire!!! I talked to an older guy in the parking lot who said he caught over 50 before I even had a chance to say how many I caught. Talked to several people who also had 8-12 fish, It was a day to remember. I live less then 10 minutes from this system and I’ve been fishing it for about 14 years and this was the best day that I’ve had on it, with many 10-20+ fish days off it previously. I will be moving out of state in May so this is my last season fishing Steelhead alley, might visit and try it once a year or so but won’t have nearly as much time to fish it. Goodluck everyone stay warm!


Great job! Like I told you last year... you should consider guiding these rivers.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Great job! Like I told you last year... you should consider guiding these rivers.


Damn, I didn’t read the entire post. Seen it was you and all the pictures. We’re gonna miss all of your posts/threads. I’m sure you will do fine wherever you go and good luck.


----------



## dfuftrall (May 6, 2017)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Dfuftrail, is your friend Dave?


Yes sir


----------



## dfuftrall (May 6, 2017)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Dfuftrail, is your friend Dave?


----------



## dfuftrall (May 6, 2017)

dfuftrall said:


> Yes sir[/QUOTE


----------



## gotribe (May 5, 2006)

Can you share you technique? Tackle, depth, speed etc?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

gotribe said:


> Can you share you technique? Tackle, depth, speed etc?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



On medium size tribs, I typically use a centerpin float setup with a 13 foot rod, a 9 gram float, 8lb leader line, 12lb mainline, generous amount of split shot placed down my line to about 9-10” above my offering. I will drift a hole till I hit bottom then slide my float down about 3” so my bait is just off the bottom. I typically cover the entire hole, inside our head to tail, the more you fish steelhead the more you will be able to read the flow and current, and where to fish in a hole, I like seams just on the edges of flows, and very deep holes that have current moving just enough to push my float along. I feel like where a lot of people go wrong is by not using enough weight / split shot to punch their bait down into the hole through the current. Good luck out there.


----------



## gotribe (May 5, 2006)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> On medium size tribs, I typically use a centerpin float setup with a 13 foot rod, a 9 gram float, 8lb leader line, 12lb mainline, generous amount of split shot placed down my line to about 9-10” above my offering. I will drift a hole till I hit bottom then slide my float down about 3” so my bait is just off the bottom. I typically cover the entire hole, inside our head to tail, the more you fish steelhead the more you will be able to read the flow and current, and where to fish in a hole, I like seams just on the edges of flows, and very deep holes that have current moving just enough to push my float along. I feel like where a lot of people go wrong is by not using enough weight / split shot to punch their bait down into the hole through the current. Good luck out there.


Great insights. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

